# E-Motor



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

Hallo Experten,

mein Motor hat 2,2kW, 400V und und Dreieck/Stern 11A/6,4A

Der Motor wird direkt mit einem Hauptsch. eingeschaltet (also kein Stern-/Dreieckanlauf...)

Muss ich dann einen Motorschutzsch. von 11 A (Dreieck) oder 6,4 A (Stern) einbauen? 

Danke für die Antworten.

der Neue


----------



## e4sy (16 Januar 2006)

ich hab ja keine ahnung, aber ich würde sagen das kommt darauf an, wie du die leitungen im klemmenkasten aufgelegt hast. auch hier kannst du das dingen permanent in stern- oder dreieckschalten. 
danach richtet sich dann welchen strom du einstellen musst...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2006)

Das kommt drauf an was du für ein Netz hast.... 400V Netz - Anschluss im Stern = 6.4 A

230V Netz - Anschluss im Dreieck = 11A

Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht Stern und Dreieck vertauscht


----------



## e4sy (16 Januar 2006)

aber nach den angaben kann man den doch auch bei 400V in dreieck betreiben, oder?!?  :roll:


----------



## volker (16 Januar 2006)

beim normalen netz l1-l2=400v

auf dem motor sollte eigentlich sowas stehen wie
230/400V dann im Stern
400/690V dann im Dreickeck

eine wicklung im motor ist immer für die kleinere der angegebenen spannungen ausgelegt.


----------



## waldy (16 Januar 2006)

Hi,
obwohl in meine Schule ich habe meistens nur geschlaffen,
aber ich habe trotztem etwas über Stromipuls( oder so was) bei Start gehört.
Praktisch Nennstromm von Motor denke ich muss man noch mit Koeffizent rechnen.
I Schutz = In * Koeffizent ( genau weiss ich schon nicht, habe es schon vergessen)
  Oder habe ich in Schule nur geträumt? 
gruß waldy


----------



## e4sy (16 Januar 2006)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> eine wicklung im motor ist immer für die kleinere der angegebenen spannungen ausgelegt.



eban... und da hier nur 400V angegeben ist, gehe ich davon aus, dass jede spule 400V abkann und somit auch im dreieck liegen darf...


----------



## MSB (16 Januar 2006)

Also prinzipiell kann man eigentlich von folgenden Grundsatz ausgehen:

Bis 4 kW 230/400V
Ab 4 kW 400/690V

Alles andere sind dann meistens Sondermotore bzw. Motore die Ausdrücklich anders bestellt wurden.

Aus diesem Grund eher Sternschaltung und dann auch Sternstrom.

Das kann aber zweifelsfrei nur das Typenschild klären, alles andere ist Spekulation.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## waldy (16 Januar 2006)

Hi,
also wo liegt das Problemm?,
wir gehen dann alle zusammen und anschauen diese Motor.
und dann klären alles sofort. 
gruß waldy


----------



## old_willi (16 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich gehe mal davon aus dass der Motor an ein 400V/230V Netz betrieben werden soll.
Dann ist er in jedem Fall im Stern zu schalten und der MSS ist auf 6,4 A einzustellen.
Nur wenn der Motor einphasig an 230V mit einem Kondensator betrieben wird überlebt er die Dreieck- Schaltung. Der MSS ist dann auf 11A zu stellen.


----------



## waldy (16 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
was habe ich in Buch Prüfungsbuch Elektrotechnikgefunden gefunden:
"Frage - Welche Spannungen müssen auf dem Leistungsschild eines Drehstrommotors stehen, wenn er am 400 V -Netz in Sterndreieckschaltung angelassen werden soll?

Antwort - Entweder 400/690 V  oder (steht kleine zeichnung -dreieck) 400 V.
gruß waldy


----------



## e4sy (16 Januar 2006)

und ich bin immer noch davon überzeugt, wenn da 400V angegeben sind und zwei ströme (stern/dreieck) dann überlebt er auch 400V in beiden schaltungsarten... 

will natürlich nicht ausschließen das "neu" uns evtl. was von dem typenschild verschweigt


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2006)

Hi e4sy,

ich verschweige euch sicherlich nichts  :wink: 
ich habe diese Angaben vom Motorlieferanten. Aber der hat sicher das Typenschild nicht richtig gelesen.

Ich werde den Motor bei Direkteinschaltung mit einem MSS ab 4,5A absichern. Haben wir ja alle mal so gelernt als "Daumenwert": Leistungswert mal 2 entspricht ungefähr dem Nennstrom, dann den MSS einsetzten, bei dem dieser Wert im Unteren Bereich anfängt.

Und wenn der Motor geliefert ist, werde ich selbst nachschauen.

Der Lieferant sagte mir, das auf dem Typenschild steht:
Dreick/Stern 
11A   / 6,4A

Das sind aber meiner Meinung nach keine Angaben zum Nennstrom. Aber nächste Woche kommt der Motor, also abwarten. Ich werde dann die Lösung ins Forum stellen.

Bis denn

der Neue


----------



## Anonymous (17 Januar 2006)

Hallo,



> Ich werde den Motor bei Direkteinschaltung mit einem MSS ab 4,5A absichern. Haben wir ja alle mal so gelernt als "Daumenwert": Leistungswert mal 2 entspricht ungefähr dem Nennstrom, dann den MSS einsetzten, bei dem dieser Wert im Unteren Bereich anfängt.



Das gilt nur für Norm- Motoren. 
Bei Getriebemotoren wird das Getriebe in die Motorleistung eingerechnet und ergibt einen wesentlich höhereren Nennstrom als die Faustformel.

GrußWilfried


----------



## guenni (17 Januar 2006)

*Entscheidung Motor im Stern oder Dreieck anschliessen*

Volker Beitrag ist vollkommen richtig.

Bei der Bezeichnung 230/400V ist die zulässige Spannung an einer Wicklung 230V.
Bei Sternschaltung liegen 2 Wicklungen zwischen 2 Aussenleiter d.h.
die Spannung ist Un/Wurzel3=230V.
Bei Dreieckschaltung liegt die volle Netzspannung d.h. 400V an der Wicklung.

Ich würde es nicht machen den Motor wenn auf dem Typenschild nicht die Angabe 400/690 steht, den Motor im Dreieck anzuschliessen. Ich denke, nein ich bin mir sicher, der Lieferant macht daraus keinen Garantiefall. 

Guenni


----------



## edi (18 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

der Motor ist bei Betrieb an einem 400 V Drehstromnetz in Stern zu schalten, der Motorschutzschalter auf den Stern-Nennstrom-also 6,4 A einzustellen.Genau wie es old_willi schon gesagt hat............


----------



## MSB (18 Januar 2006)

Falsch!

Der Motor ist so zu schalten wie die Spannung auf dem Typenschild ist!

Ich bekomme auch einen 0,25kW Motor mit 400/690V auch diese müsste man dann in Dreieck Schalten!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

Richtig,
dieser Motor muss in Dreieck geschalten werden.
Es gibt da für einen Standard Anschluss eine ganz einfache Regel : Größere Spannung - Stern , kleinere Spannung - Dreieck.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Januar 2006)

und wie erkennt man welche spannung die kleinere ist wenn nur eine angegeben ist?!? ^^

und andersherum gedacht, warum gibt der hersteller einen strom für dreieck an, wenn man ihn nur im stern betreiben dürfte?!? 

*gedankenblitzhab*
oder kann er sein, dass man diesem fall davon ausgeht dass man wenn 400V vorhaden sind man auch garantiert über 230V verfügt und es daher nicht mehr expliziet aufführen muss, aber manche hersteller von dem "können" und es daher angeben? 

gruß e4sy(von unterwegs)


----------



## MSB (18 Januar 2006)

Selbst wenn nur eine Spannung angegeben ist, dann ist aber auch für diese eine Spannung die Schaltungsart angegeben.

Typenschild:

400V Dreieck: Motor muss im 400V Netz in Dreieck betrieben werden (für Nennleistung)

230V Dreieck: Motor muss im 400V Netz in Stern betrieben werden (für Nennleistung)

690V Stern: Motor muss im 400V Netz in Dreieck betrieben werden (für Nennleistung)

...

Diese 230V bzw. 690V sind in Deutschland nur rechnerisches Beiwerk.

400 * Wurzel3 = 690V
400 / Wurzle3 = 230V

Sonderfall:
1 Phasiger Frequenzumrichter:
es kommen 3x230V Phase-Phase raus:
hier ist besagter 230/400V Motor in Dreieck zu schalten
bzw. ein 400/690V kann nie mit Nennleistung betrieben werden!

Mfg


----------

